# Dwarf Hairgrass or Moss for 10gallon?



## SurprisinglyFemale (Sep 17, 2012)

I was wondering which plant would grow best in my tank's conditions? 
I have a T8 Floramax Plant Growth bulb from Aqueon (15W)(18") and dose my water with 1ml of API CO2 Booster.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you mean java moss. You failed to mention anything. Tank mates ph current. Java moss can grow on just about anything. Dwarf hair grass is harder to care for. A beginner like it sounds like for live plants java moss is easier.


----------



## SurprisinglyFemale (Sep 17, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> If you mean java moss. You failed to mention anything. Tank mates ph current. Java moss can grow on just about anything. Dwarf hair grass is harder to care for. A beginner like it sounds like for live plants java moss is easier.


Some people have made carpets out of regular moss. PH-7.6, my current is whatever comes out of my filter, I try to keep the rest of my tank pretty calm. I have one mystery snail, 3 Aftican Dearf Frogs, and one betta fish. I'm getting 6 cherry shrimp in soon. I have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, and 20>nitrate


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Shrimp love moss. The moss will let them hide too. Does make a carpet but it has to be aquarium moss. Lava rock or driftwood is a good place for moss to grow.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Dwarf hair grass is primarily a carpeting plant... where moss is a plant you tie on something... or make a mat etc... both will grow, usually upwards if you don't have enough light


----------



## SurprisinglyFemale (Sep 17, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Dwarf hair grass is primarily a carpeting plant... where moss is a plant you tie on something... or make a mat etc... both will grow, usually upwards if you don't have enough light


I'm thinking of just replacing my dying hairgrass with dwarf sagittaria.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

good choice


----------



## SurprisinglyFemale (Sep 17, 2012)

aokashi said:


> good choice


My Dad changed my mind for me xD We're setting up a DIY CO2 bottle and changing the gravel for black sand today!


----------



## SurprisinglyFemale (Sep 17, 2012)

Here it is! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYimi55XOxQ


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

very nice XD


----------



## SurprisinglyFemale (Sep 17, 2012)

aokashi said:


> very nice XD


Don't us just love my froggies!?  Tyrannith just started eating their leftovers O.O his belly is huge...


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Those frogs are adorable and so your Betta he shines, love his color !!!!


----------



## SurprisinglyFemale (Sep 17, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Those frogs are adorable and so your Betta he shines, love his color !!!!


Thank you! I love them all =] I think Tyrannith is still pretty young? He's only an inch long (not counting his tail) barely bigger than my frogs xD


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Just for future reference and all that, Dwarf hairgrass is a plant that needs medium light, about 55 PAR, watts doesn't really mean anything. Also, you need a fertile substrate, like Ecocomplete or stratum, otherwise it will really only grow up, not out. Trimmings also help to promote horizontal growth.


----------



## SurprisinglyFemale (Sep 17, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Just for future reference and all that, Dwarf hairgrass is a plant that needs medium light, about 55 PAR, watts doesn't really mean anything. Also, you need a fertile substrate, like Ecocomplete or stratum, otherwise it will really only grow up, not out. Trimmings also help to promote horizontal growth.


Im going to add fertile substrate and better light in a few months. Right now, I just want to keep it from browning! My DIY bottle gets set up tomorrow, too.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

The only problem when you add CO2 you should up your lights by either lowering them, or by adding more. When I added CO2 my light was too high and I ended up with a ton of algae. I lowered it, and it has been growing amazingly. Also you Ned more ferts when you get into a "higher tech" tank because plants will burn through the ferts.

To be honest, having higher tech tanks get more expensive, lights usually cost more and then you are using ferts all the time, I don't think it is worth it if you are just trying to keep a plant alive. It's your call, but I would research more if I were you.


----------



## SurprisinglyFemale (Sep 17, 2012)

kfryman said:


> The only problem when you add CO2 you should up your lights by either lowering them, or by adding more. When I added CO2 my light was too high and I ended up with a ton of algae. I lowered it, and it has been growing amazingly. Also you Ned more ferts when you get into a "higher tech" tank because plants will burn through the ferts.
> 
> To be honest, having higher tech tanks get more expensive, lights usually cost more and then you are using ferts all the time, I don't think it is worth it if you are just trying to keep a plant alive. It's your call, but I would research more if I were you.


Well...die slower than they're already dying. Once they're all gone, ill be switching them with some lower tech plants.


----------

